# Alpha Pier (Day 2)



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fished Alpha again yesterday with drnelson13 and had a pretty slow day, just two bull reds and a ton of small sharks. I got so bored of the little sharks hitting my big baits that I figured I would throw out the Penn Battle with some cut bait and fight them on the light tackle. The man next to us caught a very nice pompano... on a free lined pinfish tail...Stayed out all day and didnt see anybody catching anything of real worth but a fun day nonetheless.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

nice! wish i would have known the pier was opened this weekend. i see its open till nov. atleast.


----------

